# Would would you put with a male Lemon Pastel?



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

As the title says really.

I have a baby boy lemon pastel, I'll be looking to buy a female in the next few months, (cb12 most probably) so I can breed in the future, One of my favorite morphs is the spider, even with the wobble, but I'm pretty new to morphs which is why I'm asking this question, I will want to produce some funky babies for future breeding..
I know with the spider I could get Bee's, spiders, pastel and normal which is a nice mix, but if you had a lemon pastel, what female would you buy and why?
: victory:


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

sure , spider and combos are nice

could try pinstripe too , pretty good combos and no wobble

how about a fire ? pretty cheap and later you could go for black eye lucys


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

I didn't realise I had a reply, how to I get black eyed from a fire? Lol, I was looking a spinner or something close but was too expensive because if something else I had to pay out for


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd definitely put a pinstripe with him and make some lemonblasts :2thumb:


----------



## Derekroth91 (Jan 25, 2013)

Save your money and go with a spinner. Talk about funky babies


----------



## davree (Jul 23, 2012)

I would go with either a:

Pinstripe for lemonblasts
Spider for bumblebees
Pastel for Super Pastels

It depends on budget really though!!: victory:


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd sell the male and buy some Asian rat snakes and breed those instead. :whistling2:


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

Artisan said:


> I'd definitely put a pinstripe with him and make some lemonblasts :2thumb:


I do love me some lemon blasts! 



Derekroth91 said:


> Save your money and go with a spinner. Talk about funky babies


. I love spinners but I'm too impatient to save, I havt had snakes for a few reasons and I just want another sooner rather than later, plus I just paid for my cats cremation so that put money back a bit 



davree said:


> I would go with either a:
> 
> Pinstripe for lemonblasts
> Spider for bumblebees
> ...





Gratenkutzombie said:


> I'd sell the male and buy some Asian rat snakes and breed those instead. :whistling2:


I've always had a soft spot for ratsnakes but Royals are a must have for me lol


----------



## jin1978 (May 8, 2010)

I would go for a spider.

First season of breeding you can get pastels, spiders and bumble bees. Pair the male back to female pastel or bee offspring and you can hit super pastels or killer bees


----------



## ClayMaker (Jan 26, 2012)

Cinnamon for pewters then breed pewter female back to pastel for sterlings:2thumb: itll take a while and u need to get lucky but its worth it if u get what u want


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

what actually is your budget?
I'd go Spotnose for a single gene or Spinner if you can push for the double


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm organising a cheeky little spider girly, and then I plan on getting a pin plus a few others in the future


----------

